# Can we prevent autism during pregnancy? Important article...



## FirstTry

Like many other families in the developed world, Autism effects mine. I have wondered whether the increased occurrence has anything to do with the mother. This article seems to suggest that building a healthy microbe including good bacteria and parasites might be the key to prevention of not only autism, but the explosion of allergies. 

At least here in the US, every nursery school is peanut-free. That certainly was not the case when I was growing up. In fact, it was a strange kid who didn't eat peanut butter and jelly.

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/...-disorders-and-autism.html?src=me&ref=general

Please share your thoughts...


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## FirstTry

I also wish the article said what to do now. For extreme cases of a poor gut microbe, I have read about fecal transplants from a healthy person.

For healthy women who are pregnant or TTC, maybe eating probiotic and prebiotic foods can help. I have read that the follow foods fit those categories:

- Probiotic: yogurt (especially those with mult strains of bacteria), kefir, fermented veggies (esp. sauercraut)
- Prebiotic: high fiber foods, leafy greens like spinach, beans

Personally, I eat soft and moldy cheeses as well as sushi and plan to keep doing so when I finally get pregnant. That is unless a doctor can convince me otherwise. 

I'm not recommending this for anyone; just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## FirstTry

Kismet said:


> A fecal transplant makes using parasites seem downright attractive! :haha: My gut was a disaster after long-term antibiotic treatment so I was finally prescribed a probiotic. The difference that came after just a few days was incredible! I really hope I can continue taking the probiotic after I get pregnant. Unfortunately the yogurts don't agree with me and I'm allergic to mold so no blue cheese for me. :dohh:

Yes, the fecal transplant, such a lovely image :rofl:

What is the probiotic you were prescribed? Sounds like you've had a great experience.

I have been yammering about my microbial environment for a while, but DH has ignored me and my voodoo. Until this article came out. You see, we each have autism spectrum disorders in our families, so DH is particularly concerned.

We just looked up raw milk. It's illegal to sell raw milk here, so we'd have to buy a share of a cow to get it! I think that I'm just going to try raw milk cheese instead. It's legal to sell if it's been aged some number of months.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have immune issues, i have a 10 month old and during pregnancy i was prescribed steroids for killer cells and there is RA on the way at some point, my killer cells show markers for it and my mum has it. My 10 month old is too early to know for sure, but i would stake my life on it that she doesnt have any autistic like symptoms - its only a risk factor and no one is destined to have a child with autism. 

My advice is straight away give up all sugar and refined white flour. It adds to inflammation and feeds yeast and reduces good bacteria. And to take aspirin from bfp, which reduces abnormal killer cells 

High quality marine oil (eg pregnacare) reduces inflammation 

Folic acid in the 1st month of pregnancy reduces autism risk too. 

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/246721.php


----------



## drhouse

Hi. Listeria in soft cheese and sushi can cause chorioamnioitis and premature labour or fetal demise... Sorry to be a joy germ but won't eat it myself.


----------



## littlepeps

Vitamin D is an anti iinflammatory acting on cells and our levels have fallen in recent years so there mybe a connection??????


----------



## FirstTry

littlepeps said:


> Vitamin D is an anti iinflammatory acting on cells and our levels have fallen in recent years so there mybe a connection??????

Interesting. So, we need more time outside and less time on the computer? :comp:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## SloanPet77

I agree with FirstTry and Kismet that we are too extreme one way now. Our mothers didnt have problems like this and they smoked, drank, didnt have bottled water, didnt use computers, ate fish and lunch meat, and drank soda! DH and I do not use antibacterial soap either. I plan to cut back on bottled water and the use of plasctics and microwaves in general. I am really freaked out about autism, its a major concern for me. We even were considering not vaccinating but have not decided on that yet. Its so scary.


----------



## FireBaby

Super interesting article - I thought this stat: risk of autism with celiacs disease is increased by 350%. All the more reason to consume an anti-inflammatory diet...

On the probiotics I try to consume different kinds - on a trip to India I took Jarrow brand probiotics (the ones you don't have to put in the fridge) and I took ALOT way more than the recommended amount (10 caps everytime I ate) and my digestion seemed to be better than how it is when I'm in the US. 

On a daily basis while not travelling I take Good Belly and Sheep's milk yogurt (plain) and sometimes the Udo's blend probiotic supplement...


----------



## Gingersnaps

FireBaby said:


> Super interesting article - I thought this stat: risk of autism with celiacs disease is increased by 350%. All the more reason to consume an anti-inflammatory diet...
> 
> On the probiotics I try to consume different kinds - on a trip to India I took Jarrow brand probiotics (the ones you don't have to put in the fridge) and I took ALOT way more than the recommended amount (10 caps everytime I ate) and my digestion seemed to be better than how it is when I'm in the US.
> 
> On a daily basis while not travelling I take Good Belly and Sheep's milk yogurt (plain) and sometimes the Udo's blend probiotic supplement...

Oh wow I did not know this... I have celiacs. I have been reading the news about gut bacteria lately - They mention a probable link with crohns, so assumed celiacs was similar. Makes sense if autism is increased then.


----------



## FireBaby

Gingersnaps - you must have a really healthy diet! Everyone I know with Celiacs is so good about what they eat...because you have to I guess but I think most people's unhealthy eating is due to laziness....if you don't have that option and you have to make an effort then you make it healthy. 
My problem is with sugar. I eat it mostly out of laziness rather than addiction :( if the healthy option is there I will go for that first.


----------



## Gingersnaps

FireBaby said:


> Gingersnaps - you must have a really healthy diet! Everyone I know with Celiacs is so good about what they eat...because you have to I guess but I think most people's unhealthy eating is due to laziness....if you don't have that option and you have to make an effort then you make it healthy.
> My problem is with sugar. I eat it mostly out of laziness rather than addiction :( if the healthy option is there I will go for that first.

Celiacs damages your intestine and makes absorbing nutrients from food difficult. I am about 1.5 years from first going gluten free. I think I have had it since childhood though, as was often hungry and was anemic since first tested at eight. I also had frequent infections (bronchitis/pneumonia) and migraines, which I now only get from gluten.I feel better now but am not sure if I am as healthy yet as I can be. I take lots of Sups and eat a lot of whole foods. Yesterday, I made a salad with fresh pear, radicchio, cucumber, natural yogurt and balsamic vinegar. I try to come up with new fresh salads all the time based on what is in the fridge. But celiacs can eat processed food as well, there are many nice breads, pastas, cookies etc that are gluten free:flower:


----------



## FireBaby

Yum! That salad sounds amazing. 
I've been doing a lot of soups lately. The acupuncturist told me 'warm' foods are good for conceiving so I try to make one soup a day - basically just a whole lot of vegetables blended :) (carrot/fennel/ginger/butternut squash etc)
What supplements do you use?


----------



## 2have4kids

My naturopath put me on 4000mg EPO full cycle. I asked about the chance of uterine contractions after o & she said it was very very low. Better to have the anti-inflammatory effects of EPO & benefits of ECM/soft uterus then not. I have severe osteoarthritis and am terrified of downs or autistic chances. I just got tested for inflammatory response to 300 foods to. Takes three weeks but very happy I did this having read this article. Will def be dosing up on the probiotics too!

Thanks for the read...a great little article!


----------



## Gingersnaps

FireBaby said:


> Yum! That salad sounds amazing.
> I've been doing a lot of soups lately. The acupuncturist told me 'warm' foods are good for conceiving so I try to make one soup a day - basically just a whole lot of vegetables blended :) (carrot/fennel/ginger/butternut squash etc)
> What supplements do you use?

Hi,
Soup yumm! I like puréed soups as well. Sometimes it is random what I put in but have done carrot and ginger, have added sweet potatoes but squash and fennel sound good:thumbup: Now there are lots of tasty fall vegetables coming. 

The sups I take are: A food based prenatal, usually Rainbow light. Sometimes I take women's one by Rainbow light, a multi, because I take a high dose folic acid for my celiac. I try to alternate my high dose folic acid one day and Rainbow light B complex the other. I recently caught on to vitamin D. Took a bit last winter, tapered off in the spring and have begun again. I bought at first Vit D3 but the last time I was buying I forgot and picked up regular. I also take CoQ10 but at a lower dose, 30mg, seems a lot of people take higher. Those are the only ones I am taking regularly. I think I will start up again today with low dose baby aspirin. The previous cycle was a non ttc one so went off it.


----------



## Gingersnaps

2have4kids said:


> My naturopath put me on 4000mg EPO full cycle. I asked about the chance of uterine contractions after o & she said it was very very low. Better to have the anti-inflammatory effects of EPO & benefits of ECM/soft uterus then not. I have severe osteoarthritis and am terrified of downs or autistic chances. I just got tested for inflammatory response to 300 foods to. Takes three weeks but very happy I did this having read this article. Will def be dosing up on the probiotics too!
> 
> Thanks for the read...a great little article!

Is osteoarthritis an autoimmune condition? I used to take epo occasionally before I found out about my endo but stopped as in my case it is bad because it is estrogenic. I do take RRL tea up till O and it has helped improve my periods.
That seems awfully high epo in the tww. Ginger is supposed to be good as an anti inflammatory. Baby aspirin as well. 
I really enjoy your posts on sups and links:flower:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Oh I forgot to add I also take fish oil - supposed to lessen inflammation as well:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh thanks ginger snaps!:flower:
It is high I agree however I think the doctors are starting to feel inflammation is a worser enemy at this point. You're correct about the fish oil, I put a high grade oil in our shakes too.
I'm also on an anti-inflammatory diet (no gluten breads, no tomatoes/citrus, no coffee, no alcohol, no sugars) and with all this I can feel a difference even in my skin. I can see muscle tone better, feel less bloated etc. I'll trywhat the naturopath says at least till the food test comes back (see what the bad responders are). Hopefully not eggs-of all the foods this is the one I miss the most!
I'm running out of time to make my big family dream happen and it won't be because I didn't try!:happydance:

Have you see this website about endo?
https://natural-fertility-info.com/endometriosis

I take 30mg progesterone cd21-28. They seem to cover the gamut on this site. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## FirstTry

2have4kids said:


> Oh thanks ginger snaps!:flower:
> It is high I agree however I think the doctors are starting to feel inflammation is a worser enemy at this point. You're correct about the fish oil, I put a high grade oil in our shakes too.
> I'm also on an anti-inflammatory diet (no gluten breads, no tomatoes/citrus, no coffee, no alcohol, no sugars) and with all this I can feel a difference even in my skin. I can see muscle tone better, feel less bloated etc. I'll trywhat the naturopath says at least till the food test comes back (see what the bad responders are). Hopefully not eggs-of all the foods this is the one I miss the most!
> I'm running out of time to make my big family dream happen and it won't be because I didn't try!:happydance:
> 
> Have you see this website about endo?
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/endometriosis
> 
> I take 30mg progesterone cd21-28. They seem to cover the gamut on this site. How long have you been ttc?

I don't know much about supplements, but tried a few this cycle. Something worked for my CM, bc I hadn't had any EWCM until this month, when I had 6 days of it!!! I guess it was the EPO. I took 2-3 x 500mg per day days 3-14. EWCM started on CD 11 and I o'd on CD 15.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gingersnaps

first try~ could be the EPO:flower: what else are you taking? 

2havefourkids~ I have been tcc since gulp round 2003. It was very casual at first and I knew a lot less. It worked as far as conceiving but not carrying to term. Long story short, I have conditions that were misdiagnosed and overlooked and here I still am. But it is only recently I have discovered them and began to try to heal my body. So since the discovery of the last two - I will say spring 2011.
I have tried some of the things in the article and am cautious of hormone mimickers in products. I want to try royal jelly - is that the same as bee propolis? I almost bought some this summer but did not think I could take it on such a long flight as I was going on, as it was refrigerated.
do you know EWG? They have a great site for finding out the safety of products.


----------



## 2have4kids

Gingersnaps said:


> first try~ could be the EPO:flower: what else are you taking?
> 
> 2havefourkids~ I have been tcc since gulp round 2003. It was very casual at first and I knew a lot less. It worked as far as conceiving but not carrying to term. Long story short, I have conditions that were misdiagnosed and overlooked and here I still am. But it is only recently I have discovered them and began to try to heal my body. So since the discovery of the last two - I will say spring 2011.
> I have tried some of the things in the article and am cautious of hormone mimickers in products. I want to try royal jelly - is that the same as bee propolis? I almost bought some this summer but did not think I could take it on such a long flight as I was going on, as it was refrigerated.
> do you know EWG? They have a great site for finding out the safety of products.

Hi Ginger,yes I've seen that website-it's really great. I go to an organic food store to get a handful of items, the fresh produce on the dirty dozen list are a part of that. 
I'm not sure if osteoarthritis is an autoimmune problem but it's symptoms are a close cousin to rheumatoid and I can very much relate to what they're speaking about with the inflammation issue. It makes me really want to take care to watch what I eat/exercise (I really swell when we hike) when I do finally get my bfp.
Well 2003 seems like a long time but if you feel like you're over some things and now since spring of 2011 trying seriously again, that's great and I really hope it happens for you! You seem very educated about supplements, i don't know about the royal jelly except that it contains a bunch of vitamins and my acupuncturist/naturopath doc said to continue. It can't hurt?


----------



## LuckyW

Very interesting article. Thanks for linking!


----------



## Gingersnaps

2have4kids said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> first try~ could be the EPO:flower: what else are you taking?
> 
> 2havefourkids~ I have been tcc since gulp round 2003. It was very casual at first and I knew a lot less. It worked as far as conceiving but not carrying to term. Long story short, I have conditions that were misdiagnosed and overlooked and here I still am. But it is only recently I have discovered them and began to try to heal my body. So since the discovery of the last two - I will say spring 2011.
> I have tried some of the things in the article and am cautious of hormone mimickers in products. I want to try royal jelly - is that the same as bee propolis? I almost bought some this summer but did not think I could take it on such a long flight as I was going on, as it was refrigerated.
> do you know EWG? They have a great site for finding out the safety of products.
> 
> Hi Ginger,yes I've seen that website-it's really great. I go to an organic food store to get a handful of items, the fresh produce on the dirty dozen list are a part of that.
> I'm not sure if osteoarthritis is an autoimmune problem but it's symptoms are a close cousin to rheumatoid and I can very much relate to what they're speaking about with the inflammation issue. It makes me really want to take care to watch what I eat/exercise (I really swell when we hike) when I do finally get my bfp.
> Well 2003 seems like a long time but if you feel like you're over some things and now since spring of 2011 trying seriously again, that's great and I really hope it happens for you! You seem very educated about supplements, i don't know about the royal jelly except that it contains a bunch of vitamins and my acupuncturist/naturopath doc said to continue. It can't hurt?Click to expand...

Royal Jelly is one of the main ones I hear about for egg quality, I have bought it in capsule form but I think the best is the fresh, but I am afraid to transport it too far:wacko: I take CoQ10 though. Not currently taking RJ.

Well I have three conditions and each can be a cause of miscarriage and infertility, so the odds have been stacked against me. I had bad luck with doctors. I tried to educate myself as best as I could. I requested a thyroid test after my second miscarriage and was told I was normal. Later went to another doctor with all my records, she dismissed my thyroid, put me on progesterone and did not do further testing. Then tried another doctor, who also did not want to consider my thyroid.. 
I am on another tcc site and someone there posted about how many clinics use old guidelines for TSH. So then rather than relying on what doctors had been telling me I could see for myself by researching the new standards. If I had not been on that site, I would not have known. I was able to buy the meds I need.
Anyway, I see myself as not beginning to tcc in 2011 but trying ttc with a fresh start, as I have knowledge of what is wrong with me. 

Organic, very little organic labeling here. But I think less chemicals are used than in the West. For example apples, they tend to be more natural looking, less perfect and no wax, unless you buy imported. Right now is apple and plum season, so I am buying and eating lots. I have been throwing them into salads, cereal etc.:thumbup:

Sups, yes, I try to be aware, having celiac makes taking vitamins etc very important:flower: My multi and my B complex are food based, as they absorb better.
Keep posting new things you find out :book:I am always looking for new info and ways to be healthier.
Hehe I even found a healthier rucksack without even knowing it! I was looking for a new one on Amazon and saw one I liked. It was by a company called Hadaki and it turns out they are Phalate free. I did not know what Phalates were but did some research and ordered a rucksack and a few other products from them. Very cool stuff and the rucksack is super comfortable:thumbup:

Have you ever had an autoimmune panel done?


----------



## 2have4kids

No but I need to. I asked my naturopath doc and she said the food test was all I need. I'm going to the fc to ask for this tomorrow, I will also see my naturopath doc asn request this on sept 24th. I initially asked for it and she said no. i don't know why I didn't press with it. I paid $180 for the visit...you'd think I'd have got what I wanted.

Wow you seem to have alot to deal with, I'm really sorry it's been so difficult! It seems you've really got a handle on things. This article was really great, they're making huge breakthroughs in our time. I feel lucky to be alive in the world right now (as opposed to previous times).


----------



## Gingersnaps

2have4kids said:


> No but I need to. I asked my naturopath doc and she said the food test was all I need. I'm going to the fc to ask for this tomorrow, I will also see my naturopath doc asn request this on sept 24th. I initially asked for it and she said no. i don't know why I didn't press with it. I paid $180 for the visit...you'd think I'd have got what I wanted.
> 
> Wow you seem to have alot to deal with, I'm really sorry it's been so difficult! It seems you've really got a handle on things. This article was really great, they're making huge breakthroughs in our time. I feel lucky to be alive in the world right now (as opposed to previous times).

I agree, knowing what the problem is and what you can do to lessen it is half the battle. Until I knew what my issues were it was like trying to push water up a hill.:dohh:


----------



## bobcat

Hi, I was actually searching on google about preventing autism during pregnancy and I think I also used the word "gluten" in my search and this came up, and I was so interested that I registered! I am pregnant, 10 weeks. I have been thinking more about this, and I feel that at least cutting out gluten will help, though it is hard to find the discipline, for me. Though I have numerous health issues and I suspect I'm gluten intolerant, feel better off gluten. I also suspect the same of dairy. Like some of the posters here, I have autoimmune running in my family.

What really interested me in autism is that I actually had a bad reaction to the DPT vaccine a few years ago, and I know many autistic children supposedly have reactions to vaccines. So it just made me wonder in general.... But that is a little off-topic for now.

I am thinking I will cut out the gluten. But I was wondering what you all's thoughts are on also cutting out dairy, mostly to reduce inflammation and thus possibly decrease autism risk? I am a little more nervous about cutting out that one, because I crave it a lot right now, and who knows if taking calcium pills would be as effective.


----------



## bobcat

Oh, also....

-I am currently taking fish oil with DHA and EPA, and I do have hope that helps the inflammation.

-I was actually taking freeze-dried Acai berry by Now brand when I got pregnant, ...Acai actually contains Omega 6's similar to borage oil and EPO. I was simply taking it because I accidentally discovered (long story) that Acai gives me a lot of energy, I think because it "promotes healthy inflammation response." And the pregnancy was unplanned, so then I stopped the Acai, nervous to keep taking it during pregnancy because I've read mixed things about omega 6's. Note that the berry _contains_ omega 6's, but it is not a straight oil supplement. But now I am thinking of going back on....thoughts?

So right now my plan is get rid of gluten, possibly dairy, take fish oil, possibly restart Acai but not sure b/c of omega 6 (GLA) effects, and then wanna find a great probiotic.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bobcat, I know I'm just 1 person but I think your plan is good, follow your intuition right? 
I hooked up with a naturopath doctor in September only to find out through bloodwork that I'm severely intollerant & reactive to eggs. Bread/all things gluten were up there too but she said shockingly i didn't react to dairy (thank goodness). I always had an idea about bread because i feel bloated and fat after eating it, save non-gluten products. So i've stocked up on rice bread & a number of other non-wheat products that fill that void. 
Thank goodness we live in a world right now with SO many options.


----------



## FirstTry

bobcat said:


> Hi, I was actually searching on google about preventing autism during pregnancy and I think I also used the word "gluten" in my search and this came up, and I was so interested that I registered! I am pregnant, 10 weeks. I have been thinking more about this, and I feel that at least cutting out gluten will help, though it is hard to find the discipline, for me. Though I have numerous health issues and I suspect I'm gluten intolerant, feel better off gluten. I also suspect the same of dairy. Like some of the posters here, I have autoimmune running in my family.
> 
> What really interested me in autism is that I actually had a bad reaction to the DPT vaccine a few years ago, and I know many autistic children supposedly have reactions to vaccines. So it just made me wonder in general.... But that is a little off-topic for now.
> 
> I am thinking I will cut out the gluten. But I was wondering what you all's thoughts are on also cutting out dairy, mostly to reduce inflammation and thus possibly decrease autism risk? I am a little more nervous about cutting out that one, because I crave it a lot right now, and who knows if taking calcium pills would be as effective.

Welcome, Bobcat!

My take from the article was that inflammation and autoimmune problems could be prevented by having robust intestinal flora (i.e., bacteria in your gut). So, I'm focusing on eating probiotic foods like yogurt, kefir, pickled veggies, miso, sauerkraut, etc. I also eat raw, local honey, which I believe has helped with my allergies (which are autoimmune responses).

I've read that children growing up on cow farms have less likelihood of developing autism. They aren't sure if this is due to contact with the animals or other factors. Some theorize that eating raw cow's milk builds good gut bacteria. It's illegal to sell raw milk in the US, but you can buy unpasteurized cheese. However, no doctor will say it's okay to eat unpasteurized milk products when you are pregnant. So, I'm doing it pre-pregnancy.

So, that's all I know/think. I believe that gut bacteria has something to do with autism. I'm looking forward to seeing research that supports or refutes that theory.


----------



## FireBaby

Bobcat - that's super interesting that you noticed something like that with Acai. A scientist friend of mine who works in the vitamin/supplement industry told me she thought that the amount of active ingredient in the acai extract was so negligible but she did feel that frozen or fresh Acai could potentially be helpful. I've tried the frozen before in shakes etc. and while you can make it taste pretty good and its filling I didn't seem to notice any direct benefits even after trying it everyday. Maybe there is something in the supplements though!

First Try your diet is wonderful!! My neighbor has bees and I'm hoping she'll give me some more of the honey - there is nothing better than raw local honey.

I have a local supplier that has raw milk and dairy but to be honest I don't get a great digestive reaction when I eat raw milk or colostrom. In theory I like it but when I drink it it feels like it does something odd to my hormones. I get sore boobs even if its not sore boob time in my cycle.


----------

